# Programming Echostar Remote to Control DirecTV DVR



## jimmydur (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm new to these forums, but glad to find such detailed info about DirecTV and TIVO. I have had a DirecTV RCA DVR 40 (added a 200 gig drive to this) for about a year. I just purchased a Sabio 40" LCD TV that came with a universal remote designed for DISH. I am trying to reprogram the remote to operate the DirecTV DVR. I have searched the forum for possible codes. The echostar remote instructions do not give code for this and the auto-program doesn't seem to find it. I have two options: the sat button or the aux button on the universal remote. I have searched the forum for remote codes and tried a few, but nothing works so far. The remote has buttons for all the DVR functions (it seems) if I could get it programmed. My guess is I am SOL, but wondered if anyone has any suggestions. (BTW, I have the TV in a different room than the DVR and am using a Next Generation Anywhere Remote Extender for the RCA remote, which works great!)


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

I think you'll find that only the original DirecTV remote will do. Echostar remotes have never to my knowledge ever been able to control any DirecTV receiver.


----------



## jimmydur (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for your response. I agree, at least my efforts so far have been unsuccessful.


----------

